# Men who wear Women's pants



## keithp

Surprisingly, i've learned that a handful of straight Men actually buy & wear Women's pants, mostly Cargo pants or Jeans. But the pants dont look girly, you dont even know unless you look at the tag inseam. Kind of a unisex pants style is best I can describe it, straight leg style.

The reason, they are either below average in height with big waist and so Men's pants in their size are hard to find and Women's sizes fit the large waist, but short length well. Or, they are tall and thin and have trouble finding in-between sizes that fit them good in the Men's department for the waist, so they end up getting sizes in Women's that have "T" which stands for tall women. So small waist, but long length fits fine.

Designer clothes that do fit right are very expensive, so if you cant afford to buy all custom fit then I can see why some people do this.

I have a guy cousin who is all macho and ripped and he own 1 pair of women's jeans because he has a small waist, and is short. His chest and arms are big, but not his waist and legs. my Grandma was so short and thin she could only shop in the Juniors department, she never ever shopped in Women's, the smallest size was too big for her. Guys dont have a Junior department, and older boy clothes are still to small for an adult male.

It's shocking, but if you get over the fact of wearing pants meant for opposite sex, (and yes you girls are guilty for wearing boyfriend pants), it's actually not that weird as long as the pants dont look like there for a girl. At least they find clothes that fit.


----------



## kiirby

Are you talking about skinny jeans? The women's ones tend to be proper skintight so it's only ever the hipsters and scene kids that wear them. Or maybe I've got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## glitterfish

Russel Brand confesses to wearing womens trousers, he likes the skinny jeans... he mentioned it on the Jonathan Ross show once... why I remeber this idk, but thought I should off-load and add it to this thread.


----------



## keithp

I think it's skinny jeans/cargo pants, because the guy I know is skinny. He's in his mid 20's, so not a kid. They fit so well he doesnt need to wear a belt. If they were men's jeans, he'd have to buy baggy jeans and wear a belt, or buy jeans too tight that hurt the crotch area. But the pants arent skin tight on his legs like girls wear them, they have enough room to run around in so they look like men's straight leg jeans and not Nerdy looking where you see the socks as you walk, I couldn't tell them apart and I wear Men's straight leg jeans, I hate the baggy look.


----------



## LALoner

I once picked out women's jeans by accident at a Gap and the sales lady jumped on it and took them away before I got to the changing room. People just freak about men wearing women's clothes.


----------



## keithp

LALoner said:


> I once picked out women's jeans by accident at a Gap and the sales lady jumped on it and took them away before I got to the changing room. People just freak about men wearing women's clothes.


That's odd, especially since Husbands buy lingerie and clothes for their wives all the time, or for their girlfriends. I actually would find that rude having a worker snatch clothes out of my hand. If she had said, "you know that's women jeans", than that would have been all right to warn you. But taking them from you is very unprofessional. As long as you pay for the stuff they are not allowed to ask you why you buy stuff, it's against the law.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to buy men's pants three inches too big because my legs are muscular (thanks Dad, RIP miss you!). The waist gets untucked from my belt - I HATE that.

I don't know if I would buy women's pants - they'd make my BUTT look big. 
It's the high waist that I can't figure out.


----------



## pita

Many of the ladies' pants I try on seem like they are made for men, so I am not surprised.


----------



## Amocholes

millenniumman75 said:


> I have to buy men's pants three inches too big because my legs are muscular (thanks Dad, RIP miss you!). The waist gets untucked from my belt - I HATE that.
> 
> I don't know if I would buy women's pants - they'd make my BUTT look big.
> It's the high waist that I can't figure out.


Don't blame your dad. It's all that running you do.


----------



## BeNice

I think in the past men were doing this more, but over the past decade companies have been making more slim fit and skinny jeans for men. Maybe they realized that not all guys like to wear baggy pants, which were so popular in the 90's. The whole invention of "loose fit" jeans really used to piss me off. I also find most "nice" jeans to be ugly. I don't like Lucky Brand jeans, for instance, because they are too obviously stylish. I'm most happy with my black Rustler jeans from K-Mart that I paid $10 for.

I could be wrong, though. There could still be plenty of men out there buying women's jeans. I used to wear a pair before and they fit nice, but I realized that they were kind of obvious. It's hard to find clothes I like. There are things that I like the general idea of out there, but then I see everyone wearing them, so I can't buy them.


----------



## millenniumman75

BeNice said:


> I think in the past men were doing this more, but over the past decade companies have been making more slim fit and skinny jeans for men. Maybe they realized that not all guys like to wear baggy pants, which were so popular in the 90's. The whole invention of "loose fit" jeans really used to piss me off. I also find most "nice" jeans to be ugly. I don't like Lucky Brand jeans, for instance, because they are too obviously stylish. I'm most happy with my black Rustler jeans from K-Mart that I paid $10 for.
> 
> I could be wrong, though. There could still be plenty of men out there buying women's jeans. I used to wear a pair before and they fit nice, but I realized that they were kind of obvious. It's hard to find clothes I like. There are things that I like the general idea of out there, but then I see everyone wearing them, so I can't buy them.


Loose fit fits normal for me, though. I can't handle the regular fit - it squeezes my legs.  I don't like baggy pants. :lol Pants on the floor.
*K-mart* ROCKS.


----------



## Futures

I have a couple pairs of girls bootcut jeans and I like them much more than my men's jeans. And they are VERY obvious too, but I don't care. I kind of enjoy the taboo-ness of knowing that other people know I'm wearing girls jeans, as odd as that may sound.

I still have my men's jeans that I wear around family and what-not just because I don't feel like dealing with their gay jokes and criticism over it. But I feel like such a slouch when I wear them. They don't fit very well and I think that rubs off on my confidence level.

I prefer my clothes to be fitted and nowadays it's nearly impossible finding a decent pair of men's jeans. It seems like there's only two types of men's jeans. The first is the loose fit style that is all saggy in the butt area, etc. If you try to find a pair that is fitted, then it's always skinny leg, which I can't wear because it just looks ridiculous on me.

Overall, I know most people have the complete opposite P.O.V when it comes to fashion sense, but at the end of the days, it's only my opinion that matters, so I'm gonna continue to keep rocking the girls jeans despite whether or not others think it looks good on me.


----------



## JEmerson

keithp said:


> Surprisingly, i've learned that a handful of straight Men actually buy & wear Women's pants, mostly Cargo pants or Jeans.


It's not a straight or gay thing, believe me. I'm a gay guy and I have no interest in wearing women's pants.


----------



## keithp

JEmerson said:


> It's not a straight or gay thing, believe me. I'm a gay guy and I have no interest in wearing women's pants.


I see gay guys constantly wear the girls jeans with sequence, mabye it's just my area or just them, but not all gay guys wear it. Some show more flamboyance than others I guess.


----------



## Lonelyguy

Buying jeans can be a frustrating experience for me, but I haven't resorted to women's jeans yet. I have a small waist size which appears to be an increasing rarity given the selection of larger sizes readily available in stores to meet the demand created by people's expanding waists. Whenever I do find something in my size, its almost always the wrong length or relaxed fit. I can't stand relaxed jeans, they are way too baggy on me so I always wear regular fit.


----------



## rubyruby

Michael got caught wearing a women's suit in "The Office". I think it had pink silk lining.


----------



## Mr. Frostie

Its unfair and dare I say sexist that that the women's section always takes up greater than 75% of the store. Finding men's clothing that: a.) isn't made to fit a 50 year old b.) doesn't have dragons and skulls and tattoo douchey stuff embroidered all over it is virtually impossible except for boutique clothing that is not within my budget. I see women's jackets and sweaters that I like all the time and wish they made the style for men. I just can't bring myself to buy something made for a woman and doubt it would fit me right anyway.

Women's pants, that sounds uncomfortable. Not enough crotch room.


----------



## TheRob

That there is a woman's suit!

No... this is a power suit...


----------



## millenniumman75

Mr. Frostie said:


> Its unfair and dare I say sexist that that the women's section always takes up greater than 75% of the store. Finding men's clothing that: a.) isn't *made to fit a 50 year old* b.) doesn't have dragons and skulls and tattoo douchey stuff embroidered all over it is virtually impossible except for boutique clothing that is not within my budget. I see women's jackets and sweaters that I like all the time and wish they made the style for men. I just can't bring myself to buy something made for a woman and doubt it would fit me right anyway.
> 
> Women's pants, that sounds uncomfortable. Not enough crotch room.


They call those "Mom pants", right? There would at least have to be a bit more of the third dimension in the front for guys, if you catch my drift.


----------



## leslielgt

*Shoes Question*

I recently when to a retail outlet to buy some shoes and found casual shoes all stacked in one section. I asked the attendant for ladies casual shoes but she said casual shoes are unisex. Is this true?


----------



## Valentine

Mr. Frostie said:


> Its unfair and dare I say sexist that that the women's section always takes up greater than 75% of the store. Finding men's clothing that: a.) isn't made to fit a 50 year old b.) doesn't have dragons and skulls and tattoo douchey stuff embroidered all over it is virtually impossible except for boutique clothing that is not within my budget. I see women's jackets and sweaters that I like all the time and wish they made the style for men. I just can't bring myself to buy something made for a woman and doubt it would fit me right anyway.
> 
> *Women's pants, that sounds uncomfortable. Not enough crotch room.*


i can assure you this is not a problem for me.


----------



## Wretch94

Men who wear womens pants?! THATS GAY!


----------



## UltraShy

Wretch94 said:


> Men who wear womens pants?! THATS GAY!


I'm not sure that defines gay.

A dude trying to get into another dude's pants: now that's definitely gay.


----------



## UltraShy

Mr. Frostie said:


> Its unfair and dare I say sexist that that the women's section always takes up greater than 75% of the store.


I think this is due to purely economic reasons, specifically that there are quite a few ladies who deem shopping & fashion a hobby. Very few men consider hunting down the perfect pair of shoes at the mall to be a sport.

In fact, it seems that department stores design their clothing sections mainly for women. They have a men's section -- it's where wives buy stuff to dress their husbands in. They are well-trained in this, having had a Ken doll as a little girls. Now they do the same, except full-scale & anatomically correct. I suspect there are quite a few married men who've literally never bought clothes since they got married.


----------



## Qsabe

I buy womens jeans because the better fir my shape. If I didn't tell you they were a woman's pants you wouldn't know. I'm normally a size 38, so a womens size 20W petite is perfect. Only problem in the fly zipper doesn't go low enough.


----------



## NeveS

The pockets are tiny...


----------



## Koolio

UltraShy said:


> I think this is due to purely economic reasons, specifically that there are quite a few ladies who deem shopping & fashion a hobby. Very few men consider hunting down the perfect pair of shoes at the mall to be a sport.
> 
> In fact, it seems that department stores design their clothing sections mainly for women. They have a men's section -- it's where wives buy stuff to dress their husbands in. They are well-trained in this, having had a Ken doll as a little girls. Now they do the same, except full-scale & anatomically correct. I suspect there are quite a few married men who've literally never bought clothes since they got married.


Lol, I never cared what Ken wore. I think most girls only need him get it on with Barbie.


----------

